# Подскажите, насколько все серьезно и какие могут быть последствия



## Максим767 (25 Апр 2012)

Моему папе 56 лет, за всю свою жизнь он был один раз у стоматолога и пару раз у терапевта по поводу радикулита. Вот и в этот раз началось как обычно заболела спина, пошли к терапевту, нам выписали мовалис и какие-то таблетки, вообщем как обычно. Вроде бы все прошло, но буквально через пару дней при одевании носок, опять вступило в спину, он вроде бы терпел, все делал по-тихоньку опять мовалис и т.п., но уже не помагает. Все бросили и пощли за деньги сделали КТ, и вот результат:
*Печень* - обычной формы и расположения. Контуры ее ровные, четкие. Структура паренхимы однородная, плотность незначительно снижена. Правая доля 12,07см, левая 8,82см. Внутри- и внепеченочная желчные протоки не расширены, до 0,53см. Желчный пузырь 7,73см. Воротная вена до 1,07см. Холедох 0,5см.
*Селезенка* - неправильной формы, структура  и плотность паренхимы не изменна, "зернистая", накапливает до 120ед., до 7,2*5,5см. Селезеночная артерия 0,66см.
*Поджелудочная железа* - размер головки 2,8см, тела 2,2см, хвоста 3,0см. Контуры ее четкие, неровные, структура паренхимы однородная. Парапанкреатическая клетчатка не изменена.
*Надпочечники* - обычных расположения, формы и размеров, правый линейной формы, до 2,33*0,64см, левый 2,21*0,67см, ввиде "галочки".
*Почки - *левая: положения, форма и размеры не изменены, структура и плотность паренхимы обычные, до 5,8*4,96см, с ровными контурами. В корковом веществе, ближе к нижнему полюсу имеется гиподенсивное округлое образование с ровнымичеткими контурами до 0,72см в диаметре, не определяется в фазу контрастирования, в урографическую фазу до 45ед. Правая почка до 6,18*4,76см. Почечная артерия до 0,8см. Мочеточники контурируются отчетливо, справа 0,71см, слева 0,58см. Выделительная функция почек сохранена, КВ в мочевом пузыре. Паранефральная клетчатка не изменена. Брюшной отдел аорты не расширен, до 2,3см, кальцинирован пристенечно. Лимфатические узлы брюшной полости и забрюшинного пространства не увеличены, до 0,45 - 0,55см. Свободная жидкость в брюшной полости не определяется. Мочевой пузырь достаточно заполнен, стенка не утолщена, содержимое обычной плотности, до 7,37*6,79см, с уровнем КВ. Простата 5,2*3,21см, уплотнена, гомогенной структуры.
На костной реконструкции позвонков выявлен гиподесивный участок в Th8 до 1,47см в диаметре, с гиперденсивным ободком по краю, в позвонке выраженные костные разрастания, структура трабекул разряжена. В L5 косой перелом тела позвонка. Округлое гиподенсивное образование с гиперденсивным ободком в подвздошной кости слева, с ровными четкими контурами, до 0,8см в диаметре.
*ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: Диффузные изменения печени. Киста левой почки.ДГПЖ. Признаки mts в* Th8, подвздошную кость слева. Перелом L5. Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения грудного, поясничного отделов позвоночника. Обызвествление брюшного отдела аорты.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Апр 2012)

печально...


----------



## Максим767 (26 Апр 2012)

печально... скажите пожалуйста прямо это приговор или нет?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Апр 2012)

не понял вопроса


----------



## Максим767 (26 Апр 2012)

Вы извените он находится на обследовании не могут найти очаг откуда идет. Но вот по КТ на сколько здесь все серьезно, что то сделать можно. Нам дают понять чтобы мы готовы были ко всему и что в большинстве случаев это приговор т.е. смерть.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Апр 2012)

Каждый рожденный женщиной смертен, исключения в этом вопросе не бывает...
Бывает что первичного очага и не находят. Что конкретно делать вам скажут онкологи.


----------



## Максим767 (26 Апр 2012)

Сегодня нашли очаг - рак предстательной железы.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Апр 2012)

Что тут скажешь...
Крепитесь, пробуйте бороться если онкологи будут что-то предлагать.


----------

